# Davidoff Not Doing The Industry Any Favors



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

In the video Davidoff claims cigars are an adult luxury item, but the host coldcocks him with a quote he gave to CA that you should start smoking at a young age. Doh! Luckily she let's him off the hook, but he did nothing to help the industry in that piece. The President of Diageo looked like a deer in the headlights.

Premium Cigars Coming Under FDA Fire?: Video - Bloomberg


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure, but sounds like the quote was that HE started smoking cigars at a very young age..So she is trying to use that as a point that it is possible for younger aged people to get access to them also. Maybe I heard it wrong.


----------



## BillieBLVD (Mar 7, 2014)

he should have elaborated on what he meant by young age. Its possible that young could be defined as 22.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

I took it as children making habits of pairing fine liquor with cigars could be bad for them...










But I look at that kid and I think success. That's who I want my child befriending at an early age.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

04EDGE40 said:


> I took it as children making habits of pairing fine liquor with cigars could be bad for them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told my parents not to post my baby pictures! How did you get this one?


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I told my parents not to post my baby pictures! How did you get this one?


Yeah they told me not to post it too, but I couldn't resist :wink:

This is by far the most PC though, so I did you that favor!


----------

